# Just Something I Noticed



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

IS IT JUST ME OR ARE THERE NOT VERY MANY NISSANS IN THE "BIG LEAGUE". I SEE ALOT OF NISSANS DOMINATING AT THE LOCAL TRACK BUT EVERYTIME I LOOK AT A SPORT COMPACT MAGAZINE AND READ THE RACE REPORTS THERE BARELY ANY NISSANS. IVE SEEN THERES A 300Z BUT I DONT REALLY SEE ANY OTHER NISSANS. MAINLY THERES HONDAS, TOYOTAS, A COUPLE OF NEONS AND FOCUSES AND AND A COUPLE OF CAVALIERS AND MAZDA ROTARY'S. BUT BAIRLY ANY NISSAN'S. WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN ON! HOPEFULLY SOON IM GONNA BUILD ANOTHER SENTRA WHILE I FINISH SCHOOL AND GET MY NHRA LIC. AND HOPEFULLY BE ABLE TO COMPETE SO I CAN SETTLE THE SCORE AND ATLEAST GET ONE MORE NISSAN IN THE PICTURE


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea, it really sucks! The only really good drag nissans I have ever seen are the HKS 180SX, and the escort 300ZX. We need a good new car to show what nissan is all about!


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

I've noticed the same thing. I might see a 240sx or two and a Spec V or two but that's about it. One night all planets must have been aligned because there were two 87 Pulsars (mine and another) at the track and we got to race. We ran some "blistering" 20.5 second quarters. Both were E16 powered, although "powered" is a strong word.


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

There are also a couple of datsuns out there too!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

when i first got sattelitte a couple years ago i caught my first sport compact drag race and there was a white b14 se-r running with the big boys but it broke in the 2nd round. i cant remember what it ran or what class...but i never saw it again.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, maybe nissans aren't made to go straight, but outhandle most cars in the same class, and perhaps, there's just a tad more substance than going straight and going through the gears in one pass.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hondas kick our ass in the twisties


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No, they don't. No Honduh EVER finished ahead of me in autocross. I haven't road-raced yet, but the only Honda legal in IT-S is the Prelude and I haven't seen one on the track.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

even a turbocharged honda is behind me, it's the fact that boost comes at a time he doesn't need it, then lag.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Nissan R33s and R34s kick ass in australia and japan... but since it's hard to get them anywhere else, Nissan just doesn't seem to dominate outside of their home markets.


----------

